# Nailing Hollywood - a New Nail Polish Line



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nailing Hollywood is a new nail polish line created by Jenna Hipp and Vanessa Gualy. The line is launching this month and will be sold at Bed Bath &amp; Beyond and beauty.com. The collection includes about 120 products from $4.99 to $19.99.


----------

